# Mike Gerson quote



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

Sharing a quote from Mike Gerson, a columnist with The Washington Post who just died of cancer at 58 years. This was after he brought a new dog into his life over the last year:

"Can dogs really love?" he asked. "Science might deny that the species possesses such complex emotions. But I know dogs can act in a loving fashion and provide love's consolations. Which is all we really know about what hairless apes can manage in the love department as well...

"Why do we take in new dogs? Because their joy for living renews our own."


----------



## Looniesense (Jul 10, 2021)

So true, thanks for sharing.


----------

